# For Animal Lover  -  Please Read and Share...



## SmoothSeas (Oct 25, 2021)

This popped up on my Facebook feed.  Our household of 5 people shops Amazon and we get multiple packages delivered daily.  While it makes sense to fumigate their shipping supplies, it can be hazardous to our fur babies health.

Read this and share.  Like my grandma was wont to preach, 'an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.'

**********



​


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2021)

Thank you.  I'm going to throw the boxes out right away.  No cats here but a dog.


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 28, 2021)

Thank you for posting this, I will certainly share with those I know who have pets, especially cats as they love boxes.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 29, 2021)

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/amazon-spray-boxes-chemicals/


----------



## katlupe (Oct 29, 2021)

Yeah, I saw that on fakebook and it didn't make sense to me. I looked it up and yeah another fake story. I use Amazon boxes for my rabbit's tunnels and have been ever since I got him. He'd have been long gone by now if that was true. Plus my cats loved those boxes and all died pretty old and not from the boxes.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 25, 2021)

My dog has opened all our Amazon boxes (and other packages) since he was a puppy. No harm done, unless the contents are for him. He has been known to open and gobble up all the treats in a package. That never happens when I am supervising him because I know how he thinks.


----------

